# Please help choose DSLR, bit urgent



## v2kisad (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi All,

Need some help in choosing which DSLR to buy.


What's your budget?
500 -600 pounds

Camera type?
DSLR

Body Style?
No Idea

How much zoom do you want/expect?
I would like a bigger zoom.

Do you care for manual exposure controls?
Yes, I'm upgrading from a basic point and shoot camera and would like to learn and explore manual controls.

What will you be shooting with this camera?
I would like to shoot good pics on my trips to eupore or within UK.

Will you be shooting mostly indoors/low light and/or action/sports?
Both but I guess mostly outdoors.

Video?
Yes, but not greatly important

Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind?
Confused ,different people have suggested different models. I don't even know if I shouod narrow down to eithr Canon or Nikon, both have equal fans it seems.

Any brand preference? Like/dislike
Canon, Nikon thse are two names I have had people recoment so far

From where will you be buying?
Amazon.com or Local store in New York most likely today or tomorrow.

Any other features you need?
I would like n external flash beyon that I don't know what I should be looking for as extra features.

Anything else you would like to tell us?.
I'm a novice when it comes to photography and I know nothing about DSLR. I'm looking to learn and thats why I want to upgrade from my old point and shoot to a DSLR. Also I would like to buy new models and not older ones.Also I want the camera to last me for a few years and not look for a upgrade soon.


Thanks.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 25, 2014)

you want to spend 500 pounds in Newyork ...strange 

Either tell us the budget in INR or tell us the budget in dollers so you can get from Amazon .com


----------



## v2kisad (Sep 25, 2014)

Lol ,my bad, I stay in London but I have someone coming over from US . So I'm trying to order from amazon.com today or get it off a local store on saturday. I guess my budget is 50-60 K INR . The thing is that in the last couple  of days i have received so much advice that i'm very confused.

I am newbie who will be learning pretty much how to use a dslr, I don't mind saving a bit if i can or if needed spend a bit more. I just don't want to buy something very basic and then a year or two later start thinking of an upgrade.


----------



## nac (Sep 26, 2014)

You're in hurry. Most likely you will get confused even more... 
Pentax K50 with WR kit lens for 450USD seems like a good deal. (hsr would love to take this deal)


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 26, 2014)

SO by current rate 600 pounds means 978 USD

huff soo many choice in Amazon.com

here is the link of what you should get 
*www.amazon.com/Canon-Rebel-Digital-18-55mm-Lens/dp/B00BW6LWO4/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1411671259&sr=8-3&keywords=canon+700d
Price is 898$ and you get a canon 700D+18-55stm + 55-250 stm

for 70$ get a yougnuo 560-III Amazon.com : Yongnuo Professional Flash Speedlight Flashlight Yongnuo YN 560 III for Canon Nikon Pentax Olympus Camera / Such as: Canon EOS 1Ds Mark, EOS1D Mark, EOS 5D Mark, EOS 7D, EOS 60D, EOS 600D, EOS 550D, EOS 500D, EOS 1100D : On Camera Shoe M


----------



## v2kisad (Sep 26, 2014)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]  unfortunately I am as I want  to get it from US, its going to more expensive in UK. And yes I'm confused  . Have had people in suggest varying models ranging fro canon 7D,Nikon 5300, Canon 60D .  I fear either i might end up ordering something in haste or not buying (i hope not)

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks      [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] , looks a very sweet deal. Noob question , will the external flash make much difference or the builtin flash is good enough.

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -

My dear friends is it worth  spending a bit more and getting Canon EOS 70D  or  Canon EOS 7D

Amazon.com : Canon EOS 70D 20.2 MP Digital SLR Camera with Dual Pixel CMOS AF Full HD 1080p Video with Movie and EF-S 18-55mm F3.5-5.6 IS STM with Canon EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS Image Stabilizer Telephoto Zoom Lens + 58mm 2x Professional Lens + High 

Amazon.com : Canon EOS 7D Digital SLR Camera Kit with 18-55mm IS II Lens and Canon EF 75-300mm III Lens + 16GB Green's Camera Package : Electronics

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## nac (Sep 26, 2014)

Don't go for the bundled offers. I highly doubt the quality of those add-ons.

It's better hold the idea and buy around christmas time. By then, you will be more informed and know what you can expect from a DSLR.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 26, 2014)

if u can wait till christmas/thanks giving then wail else yes spendin on 70d is better...external flash makes lot of difference in macro and indoor shots


----------

